# Corruption seen from OCF after applying FreeBSD-SA-18:07.lazyfpu.



## brandknew (Aug 14, 2018)

We have a product that uses OCF to encrypt disk blocks. Since applying the FreeBSD-SA-18:07.lazyfpu patch we are seeing occasional corruption. The amount of corrupted data is always less than the request size and is always a multiple of the AES block size. Retrying the operation always succeeds leading to the conclusion that this seems to be a locking issue. The only thing so far that we can come up with is that this seems to result from either the OCF layer itself or the AES-NI driver below it. Looking for suggestions about where to proceed next.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2018)

This is mostly a user support forum, there are very few developers here, even less kernel developers. So I would suggest posting your question on one of the mailing lists. I'm not sure which one would be best though, I'd probably start with freebsd-hackers@ or freebsd-security@ (since it's related to a recent security patch).


----------



## brandknew (Aug 15, 2018)

thanks!


----------

